# Google ads vs t-shirt sales on same site



## spiralcat (Nov 17, 2008)

Does anyone have Google ads on their t-shirt selling site. Is it a viable side income for you? Right now Google ads make more money for me by a factor of 7 to 1.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I guess it would depend on what your main focus is; Building a brand or being an advertising platform. Not saying one is better or worse than the other.

Because the google ads list competitors, you lose shirt sales. Are you able to tell what sites your visitors are clicking to and if those sites compete with you?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can also read more opinions on this here: adsense related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## rainbrunn5 (Oct 20, 2008)

i would generally say that there should be no google ads if you wanna sell your own product. in your case it means your compatitors got the better offer. maybe work on that part first. if that does not work, stop to sell your shirts and enjoy to make money without work and do something else  i guess you tried to remove the google ads and your sales did not went up.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

If you have an online store it looks unprofessional to have ads for other companies.


----------



## xingles (Nov 30, 2008)

google spend me a lots of money. t-shirtforums this forum is our client base, our customer mostly is this group. I thought that has the value .


----------

